
TrapWire: The CIA-Connected Global Suspicious Activity Surveillance System - mgunes
https://publicintelligence.net/unravelling-trapwire/
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4358020> <\- A few comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4369172> <\- More comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4367967>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4369287>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4369205>

